

Incident Report: DNS Outage due to DDoS Attack - aeden
http://blog.dnsimple.com/incident-report-dns-outage-due-to-ddos-attack/

======
devicenull
Another reminder: If you're running DNS servers, make sure you are not
providing recursion: <http://openresolverproject.org/>

~~~
marshray
Had dnsimple failed to do so? Did it help?

Because Easydns [http://blog.easydns.org/2013/06/04/post-mortem-of-the-
june-3...](http://blog.easydns.org/2013/06/04/post-mortem-of-the-june-3-4th-
ddos/) said "While most of these typically use open resolvers, it is also now
common to use authoritative nameservers in reflection attacks".

Can we end the "War on 'Open' Internet (Resolvers)" now?

Because I don't think an organized crackdown on "open" authoritative
nameservers is in the best interests of our freedom.

~~~
aeden
No, this was not due to open resolvers in this case. We do not run public
resolvers - we only provide authoritative DNS.

------
bigiain
Is there something "going on" with DNS DDOS right now, or have I just happened
to notice several in the last few days? cloudns.net, EasyDNS, and now
dnsimple.com - all in the last week...

~~~
501
I don't think it's anything out of the ordinary. Attacks happen quite
regularly, most are mitigated quickly and quietly.

------
kmasters
I want to apologize for my earlier downvoted comment by saying that, I only
said what anyone in a software organization would say. eg your boss.

If you dont know how to run DNS, then your the wrong guy to be running it.

Dont come out in public and whine about hackers. Its your job and yours alone
to know how DNS works and what to do.

Its not even mildly interesting anymore than TCP/IP is interesting. So do your
job.

Thats what my boss would tell me and thats what your boss should tell you.

Its not mean what Im saying. Its the truth.

~~~
501
There's nothing whiny about it. They're explaining to their customers what
happened which is a part of their job.

------
kmasters
Dont care about DNS, its your problem, fix it and stop whining about hackers.

~~~
darkarmani
What do you use a massive /etc/hosts file?

~~~
staunch
I just use IPs and netcat. Accessing sites via SSL is a good mental workout.

